# I was told he's a bully...



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

So I received this handsome lil guy at 7 weeks he came with the name Rambo I was given a quick run down about his tragic background (only survivor on the litter, even moms passed) but I was told he's a bully. Mom was short and stocky and dad is a little bit taller than mom and is more stocky they said he's going to be about 60-70 pounds, he just made 12weeks the pictures are just couple weeks apart! I'd really like some feedback as to see if he's a bully or regular pit regardless that's my champ lol
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks pretty bully. But without a ped there's no real way to know. 
I hope you stay on for awhile. I would love to see how he turns out when he's grown.


----------



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

EckoMac said:


> Looks pretty bully. But without a ped there's no real way to know.
> I hope you stay on for awhile. I would love to see how he turns out when he's grown.


No worries I'm here to stay, I appreciate the feed back any advice on food? I've been told puppy food (of course) but large breed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Be careful with large breed puppy food. These foods can have too much protein in them, believe it or not, that cause the dogs to grow too fast resulting in knuckling. I've fed mine Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream or High Prairie since they came home with me more or less and they have done very well. It's an all stages food (puppy through elderly) and decently priced. Personally, I would stay away from anything large breed.

~Jess


----------



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

neph01 said:


> No worries I'm here to stay, I appreciate the feed back any advice on food? I've been told puppy food (of course) but large breed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


12weeks most recent picture 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

Ciaramama said:


> Be careful with large breed puppy food. These foods can have too much protein in them, believe it or not, that cause the dogs to grow too fast resulting in knuckling. I've fed mine Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream or High Prairie since they came home with me more or less and they have done very well. It's an all stages food (puppy through elderly) and decently priced. Personally, I would stay away from anything large breed.
> 
> ~Jess


Thank you so much, Rambo and myself appreciate it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

Ciaramama said:


> Be careful with large breed puppy food. These foods can have too much protein in them, believe it or not, that cause the dogs to grow too fast resulting in knuckling. I've fed mine Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream or High Prairie since they came home with me more or less and they have done very well. It's an all stages food (puppy through elderly) and decently priced. Personally, I would stay away from anything large breed.
> 
> ~Jess


So should I just allow him to finish the bag I have now and then switch him to one you recommend?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

That's totally up to you. I would let him finish what he has, it's not going to hurt him and why waste the food. Then you can switch him to the ToTW or any other solid dog food brand. You can check out ratings on Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor. My only thought is to stay away from large breed and puppy foods. The high protein content in these foods tend to make the bull breeds grow too fast for their own bodies.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Get the new food now. Transition slowly from one to the other so there's no cannon butt.


----------



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

Cool I appreciate y'all for the help, glad I posted! I definitely don't want cannon butt (not a fan of that clean up) haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

EckoMac said:


> Get the new food now. Transition slowly from one to the other so there's no cannon butt.


Do you also have any suggestions? On types of food?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Taste of the Wild is popular among kibble feeders. I feed it to my female because it's fairly inexpensive and is a decent grain free food. I was feeding 4Health, but the drive to Tractor Supply was becoming inconvenient. Diamond makes both brands and has a fairly good reputation.

And no one likes cleaning up after cannon butt. LOL


----------



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

EckoMac said:


> Taste of the Wild is popular among kibble feeders. I feed it to my female because it's fairly inexpensive and is a decent grain free food. I was feeding 4Health, but the drive to Tractor Supply was becoming inconvenient. Diamond makes both brands and has a fairly good reputation.
> 
> And no one likes cleaning up after cannon butt. LOL


Awesome yeah I'm actually going to pick up the food in a little bit!

Cannon butt is a NO NO lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAEBULLYS (Mar 18, 2018)

hallo just new on this forum i have american bullys; and yours deff. looks like one! a pitty it doesnt have a pedigree, but the looks for sure!


----------



## Oneofakind77 (Jan 18, 2019)

EckoMac said:


> Get the new food now. Transition slowly from one to the other so there's no cannon butt.


"Cannon butt" I love it! When it happens to Kane we call it:
Runny Butt...Too funny

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

